# ufs:/dev/ada0s2a failed with error 19



## philo_neo (May 17, 2018)

Hello,
I installed FreeBSD 11.1 i386 on a notebook atom, I am in multi systems on this machine.
I added a partition before the FreeBSD partition on my hard drive, so I shifted one's boot.
When booting FreeBSD boot but stops with the following error message, where it asks me to mount the system partition of FreeBSD, it is in third position.

```
mountroot : waiting for device /dev/ada0s2a...
mounting from ufs:/dev/ada0s2a failed with error 19
loader variable:
___________
_______________
___________________
mountroot>
```

I would like to start my system and change the file /etc/fstab to index my new settings from my hard drive.
1 / how to mount my system to the prompt mountroot> ???
2 / how to file my /etc/fstab with the new parameters  ???

Regards
philippe


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2018)

Boot from the install media (CD, DVD, memstick) and use the shell. Then have a look with `gpart show` and post the output here. We need to have a clear idea of how your disks are currently set up.


----------



## philo_neo (May 17, 2018)

hello SirDice, I tried the command `gpart show`, the latter works well! but how to redirect the output of `gpart show` to a file on my hard drive because I boot to an SD card that is in read only mode. I can unfortunately do ssh on a remote machine because the SD card is in read only mode. I am only the choice to write on my hard drive, it is composed as follows:
FreeBSD is /dev/sda3





how can i mount the NTFS partition to write the output of `gpart show`?

Regards
Philippe


----------

